# Fail Cube (My GFs 1st mod)



## ~Adam~ (Jan 16, 2011)

I took a hack saw to a cube a few months ago and after capping a few pieces (badly) I put it in a draw with a bunch of projects and forgot about it.

On Christmas Day I opened this













It's the best present I've ever received, especially knowing how much work she must have put into it.
She was still finishing up on Xmas Eve and asked if she could alter a few pieces but I wanted to keep it the way it was.

It's a white DIY capped in white plastic sheeting with a extremely thin black layer.
The FAIL CUBE logo is engraved into it.

Stuff about solving


Spoiler



I have a bunch of shape shifting 3x3x3s which normal take about 3mins the 1st attempt to solve them.
This took me a couple of hours.

I opened it scrambled with pieces needing to be switched since the creator couldn't solve it to give to me.
When I finally thought I had solved it, I scrambled it again and tried to resolve but more pieces needed switching.
This turned out to be because 2 pieces are almost identical.

It still takes me about 5 mins.
There is only one logical starting centre since three are modded and two are opposite leaving the one opposite the logo to start with (I don't want to have to worry about orienting the last centre)



edit - I realised as I was posting the thread I should've put GF*'*s


----------



## theace (Jan 16, 2011)

Wicked! I really don't understand that cube though!


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 16, 2011)

Yea I'd like to see a solve video


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 16, 2011)

At double speed? I'll practice a bit with it and try and make a sub 2min solve if I can.
It will be a case of memorising which pieces go where though with about 15mins of inspection.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 16, 2011)

I really just want to see how it moves to be honest.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 16, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I really just want to see how it moves to be honest.


 
It's a 3x3, so it moves like a 3x3.....


----------



## Nestor (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Moss (Jan 16, 2011)

That's an original gift, I wish all women were like this.


----------



## joey (Jan 16, 2011)

All women are original gifts.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome! You'd better keep on to her! 



joey said:


> All women are original gifts.


 
Said the womanizer...


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Jan 16, 2011)

That Looks Great........


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 16, 2011)

You have an awesome girlfriend. The craftsmanship on that and the presentation look pretty good for a first mod!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 16, 2011)

Cute


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 16, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> It's a 3x3, so it moves like a 3x3.....


 
I meant how it looks scrambled. I wasn't to clear on that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 17, 2011)

I've just taken pics but since she moves everything all the time I can't find the cable to connect my phone to my computer. I'll upload them later.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 17, 2011)

Square-∞


----------



## izovire (Jan 17, 2011)

haha nice! It resembles the diamond shape 3x3... oh that's a real pain!

My wife has bought me all kinds of puzzles. She even got me a competition time display. She helps me with so much at my store, like assembly and stickering. If we never met I wouldn't be cubing.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 25, 2011)

Pictures of it scrambled


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 25, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Pictures of it scrambled


 
I really want to try a mod, but I don't have the tools, and I don't know if I can get them, as I am only 11...


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 25, 2011)

Cool present yuu got there, Im really considering modding a 3x3 now.


----------

